# ACS OR Engineer Australia



## contactjawwad (May 4, 2013)

Dears,

My degree is Computer Engineering but I have experience of Telecom field also related to networks but I am confused that Should I apply for ACS (Computer Network and Systems Engineer-263111) OR Engineers Australia (Telecommunications Network Engineer 263312) .

In either case what I have to submit/prepare before lodging the Application.

Thanks
Jawwad


----------



## ahmed84 (Apr 3, 2013)

If you can meet ACS requirements I advice you to go for ACS. it is faster and everything done online. My engineering friends told me Engineers Australia takes longer time and you have to mail the documents!

But again make sure you meet the requirements by checking the job descriptions in the ANZCO codes and see if it meets your actual career.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

contactjawwad said:


> Dears,
> 
> My degree is Computer Engineering but I have experience of Telecom field also related to networks but I am confused that Should I apply for ACS (Computer Network and Systems Engineer-263111) OR Engineers Australia (Telecommunications Network Engineer 263312) .
> 
> ...


What is you profession, if you are into VoIP you need to go with ACS else EA. Here is a document that says what all can apply under ACS.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

Agreed with Ahmed. Not only the process is complex with the CDR and its competency elements but it takes 19 weeks to get the outcome as per the current EA timeline. Plus the whole process is done with mail. I used DHL and it cost me good amount of money.


----------



## reddytelecom478 (Feb 11, 2013)

HI Guys of the Day,

I m newee for Expat, 
I planning to apply for PR 189, Pls any body clarify that IETLS need to before apply the Skill assessment.

Please provide the steps , I have 4.5 years of Telecom Network engineer.

Thanking you in Advance.


----------



## contactjawwad (May 4, 2013)

ahmed84 said:


> If you can meet ACS requirements I advice you to go for ACS. it is faster and everything done online. My engineering friends told me Engineers Australia takes longer time and you have to mail the documents!
> 
> But again make sure you meet the requirements by checking the job descriptions in the ANZCO codes and see if it meets your actual career.


Dear,

Thanks for reply.
So I dont have to write any Document in ACS...?

Appreciate if you can send the Link for ACS Requirement.

Do I have to fullfill ACS Requirement before Logding the application ..?

Regards
Jawwad


----------



## ahmed84 (Apr 3, 2013)

contactjawwad said:


> Dear,
> 
> Thanks for reply.
> So I dont have to write any Document in ACS...?
> ...


You only need to upload certified true copy of your certifications and work reference letters to their website and you get the result in around a month or so. Yes, you can't lodge your application if you don't have a skill assessment OR IELTS. 

You can find all information in this link:
Information for Applicants | Australian Computer Society


----------



## reddytelecom478 (Feb 11, 2013)

HI Guys, Greetings for the day,

As i have 4.5 years of Telecom Engineer , Planning to apply for PR Subclass 189, Starting i planned to approach through Agent , But as got suggestion from my friend i planning to apply my self.

Pls help me for below following queries.


1. What is the normal time line for Assessment procedure for Telecom engineers
2.Which one responsible authority for this ACS or EA or any other.
3. Brief Procedure for Skill assessment for Telecommunications Engineer, ANZSCO CODE 263311


----------



## sandy76 (May 2, 2013)

reddytelecom478 said:


> HI Guys, Greetings for the day,
> 
> As i have 4.5 years of Telecom Engineer , Planning to apply for PR Subclass 189, Starting i planned to approach through Agent , But as got suggestion from my friend i planning to apply my self.
> 
> ...


263311 is assessed by EA and it takes around 19 weeks to get the assessment result.


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi guys, please assess my case:

IELTS: passed with 7+
Education: BS Computer Engineering (4-year degree)
Age: 26
Experience: 2+ in Cisco routing/switching/security and design.


----------

